# First time Honda buyer: looking at HS55



## Jarrod Kroah (Oct 12, 2018)

I have an old Ariens ST504 that has done well for me but now I've inherited a thousand feet of path to keep clear for kids walking to school. Given the lay of the land a tracked model will be best for my lazy butt. A guy here has a HS55 tracked model with a new Predator 6.5 horse installed. I'm just wondering if there are any common issues to look for? 

Link to it here: 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs55-snowblower-2-stage/6695781987.html


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

At least you have a model with the chute that does not clog as easily as the new ones.

Old V belts-if the rubber crumbles in you hand as you hald the V belts you need new ones.

Old engine oil, if it looks milky it should be changed

Sticky cables, you need cable lube spray, and it would not hurt to have spare cables 

Tracks-check for deep cracks in the track.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It has new skids likely because someone ground the others down to nothing IMHO. If you look at the bucket it is heavily damaged which may or may not affect how well it cleans. It sure looks terrible. I'd be worried what other maintenance this poor machine didn't get. 

The picture has a better looking bucket but might still be missing a little metal as the skid is folded in. In comparison you can see what the other one should look like.

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not the Honda expert but it sure looks like that model was supposed to have serrated augers and they are all but completely gone. That would be from the worn out skids allowing the bucket to tilt forward and ride on the augers instead of the skids. That's pretty rough on the gearbox and belts. If so, that machine has had a rough life. I think his asking price is more because it's a Honda than the condition it's in. I think it's also about 30 years old.


BTW :welcome: to SBF Jarrod
.


----------



## Jarrod Kroah (Oct 12, 2018)

Wonderful info gentlemen thank you. I am much less likely to take time away from my Sunday to go look at this as a result. Thanks everyone and happy to be here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jarrod Kroah said:


> Wonderful info gentlemen thank you. I am much less likely to take time away from my Sunday to go look at this as a result. Thanks everyone and happy to be here.


well the 55 is about 30 years old. the bucket is a little rough but not too bad. rusty all around the pedal and the track adjustment bolts so probably rusty under the belly pan also. i have a couple 55's in a lot better shape but you also have to know that some important parts are no longer available from Honda an d you'll pay thru the nose on ebay for parts. tracks , tranny parts. auger tranny , augers , and more. you can check boats.net to see what is obsolete on this model.

that's why with these old Honda machines I try to keep a donor machine handy.


----------



## hockeyman5150 (Aug 22, 2018)

Jarrod Kroah said:


> I have an old Ariens ST504 that has done well for me but now I've inherited a thousand feet of path to keep clear for kids walking to school. Given the lay of the land a tracked model will be best for my lazy butt. A guy here has a HS55 tracked model with a new Predator 6.5 horse installed. I'm just wondering if there are any common issues to look for?
> 
> Link to it here:
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs55-snowblower-2-stage/6695781987.html


I have a HS55 that I love, but has reached the end, without throwing a bunch of money at it that I will not get back. The only issue I have had with mine is with the subtransmission (drive). Over time, the unit started to slip out of gear, and then not engage at all for certain gears. When working, the little machine is a beast, and holds the pavement better than some much larger wheeled machines. Keep the oil clean, take care of the bucket and cables, and you should be fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hockeyman5150 said:


> I have a HS55 that I love, but has reached the end, without throwing a bunch of money at it that I will not get back. The only issue I have had with mine is with the subtransmission (drive). Over time, the unit started to slip out of gear, and then not engage at all for certain gears. When working, the little machine is a beast, and holds the pavement better than some much larger wheeled machines. Keep the oil clean, take care of the bucket and cables, and you should be fine.


did you ever service the sub transmission/final drive? I have an old 50 that the drive does not work at all and was told it's the final drive where the parts are obsolete. not sure if there is a pin in there that broke like the bigger models.


----------

